# co-sleeping 3 month old baby restless sleep



## dancermina (Jul 13, 2010)

i feel like i'm going crazy.for the past month my DD thrashes & tosses in her sleep. I've tried burping her (but she cries if I do & is still asleep & acts sound asleep the second i lay her down), changing her diaper/taking her potty, changing her position, changing her clothes/covers, moving away from her (in case my proximity woke her up), bicycling her legs... I've tried lots of burping and nursing before bed... nothing works for good. She is on zantac for reflux and while that helped screaming from spit up it did nothing for night. i cut out dairy which seemed to stop the massive qty spitup but...not the sleep! i could try soy next but as a vegetarian that would be so hard to cut out. aside from 4 independent nights she has done this for the entire month of March. She woke up 5 times last night. The weird thing is, she sleeps fine for the first stretch (but even that is only 3 hrs). Then she wakes all the time. I tried ignoring her but if I do that she starts crying til I nurse her. Yet when i do she barely eats at all - just falls back asleep. But within 1 to 2 hours she is tossing and turning again. I'm at my wits end here! I considered moving her out of our bed but like I said, I gave her all the space she could need & it didn't make a difference. If I move her out so *i* sleep that is just avoiding the problem IMO...she has never been a dream sleeper but she'd been gradually improving & sleeping 4 hour stretches & then it stopped. she got a cold & those 4 hour bits have never returned.


----------



## holothuroidea (Mar 30, 2008)

At about the same age, Autumn went through the same thing. There was about 3 weeks where I did not get one single good night. She would wake up every hour tossing and turning and kicking and punching and wouldn't settle until I put her in the bucket seat. She has started to have good nights again, she still wakes up every 2 hours or so but she doesn't keep me awake, just nurses and goes back to sleep, which is fine for me. I think it has to do with the developmental milestones at this age. Her sleep started to get better as soon as she learned to sit unassisted and roll over.

Hang in there, and don't give up on cosleeping. I gave up at this age (for the same reasons) with my first baby and I regret it.


----------

